# Cleaning a Smoker



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 28, 2011)

I recently came across a large, stainless-steel smoker. It's really nice, with a computer-controlled pellet feeding system for long smokes, and a huge chamber capable of holding 100 lbs of pork (supposedly). The catch is that it had experienced a big creosote/carbon flash fire. The bottom of the cooking chamber is pretty well permanently discolored, and I can live with that. But the top of the chamber and the exhaust vent was covered with a thick layer of charred creosote and/or carbon deposits.

I have been cleaning on this thing for a few weeks, and I have gotten a lot of the charred carbon/creosote off. There really is shiny stainless below all the debris. But there are some very stubborn deposits that I cannot seem to get rid of. I'm looking for ideas and would appreciate any help you can offer. The list of things I have tried is below.

- Power washing (just to take off the big stuff, and between cleanings with chemicals)

- Easy-off oven cleaner (used it cold, but let it sit for a long time before rinsing)

- Industrial strength de-greaser

- Simple Green

- Carbon-Off (commercial strength cleaner for taking baked on carbon deposits off of cookware)

- Heat (used a propane torch to heat the deposits, then scrubbed with an abrasive pad)

- Brillo Pads

- Paste made of baking soda and a small amount of water

- Wire brush wheel on a Dremel (this works but also scratches the stainless)

- Various scrubber sponges and grill abrasive pads (in conjunction with the cleaning chemicals)


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm not sure she can be cleaned. hmy:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 29, 2011)

^^^ Have you tried sponge baths?


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 29, 2011)

She's so dirty no amount of cleaning will help


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 29, 2011)

ngnrd - PE said:


> Wow - you have more patience than I do.


It's a $4000 smoker and I got it for free. I'll put in some elbow grease to get it running.

I may have to try that stripper on my smoker. C wut I did thar?


----------



## okeng (Dec 29, 2011)

all the above+elbow grease. You might want to add salt as an abrasive while you scrub. Good luck!


----------



## humner (Dec 30, 2011)

You old time engineers will remember this stuff, don't know if you can get it still. I got hold of a used bottle of ammonia from our blue print machine. I used it in a spray bottle to clean the grease off the back wall of a chinese restaurant kitchen. I sprayed it on, let it sit and then used a putty knife to scrape off the old stuff. Make sure you have plenty of ventilation and eye protection. Rubber gloves add a nice touch too. Good luck.

I used to also use that ammonia with Octagon dish soap to wash windows, never found anything better.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 30, 2011)

I think it would be a lot easier if this was caked on grease/creosote. But what is left is small areas or even just rough spots made of dots of this baked on stuff. I think I've given up getting the rest of it off. I ordered some replacement parts yesterday, and I'm going to reseason the interior of the smoker when they get here. Hopefully it won't affect the taste of the food.


----------



## humner (Dec 30, 2011)

good luck, let us know how it works out. a smoker is on our shopping list for next fall.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 30, 2011)

ok when i first see the thread I thought it was about ways to get someone to quick smoking aka cleaning a smoker


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 5, 2012)

Now I'm cooking with wood pellets. I tried a few more things (Bar Keeper's Friend, putting a space heater in there for a few hours, etc.), but couldn't get it any cleaner. It was already pretty clean, but I was hoping to get it like new before firing it back up. Oh well.

Anyway, the new door seal that I ordered showed up and I installed it today. I also got some hickory pellets, put some in and fired it up. The temp is holding at 300 degrees, and when it gets there, it shuts off the draft fan and pellet feeder. It was a pretty violent little fire when it was heating up to temp. The smoke isn't as...um...billowy as I expected, but there is definitely some smoke. I wiped down the interior with peanut oil before I started it up. After 2 more hours, it should be seasoned and ready to go. I'm planning to cook a pork butt some time next week as a test run.


----------



## engineergurl (Jan 5, 2012)

^ he said pork butt


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 5, 2012)

engineergurl said:


> ^ he said pork butt


That's right...and I'm planning on smoking it.


----------



## engineergurl (Jan 5, 2012)

smoke em if you got em!


----------



## Slugger926 (Jan 6, 2012)

Just clean it out with soap and water, and run a few hours worth of wood through it to sterilize it. Make sure it is up to temperature before putting meat in, and start using it.


----------



## envirotex (Jan 6, 2012)

Re-season? Sounds like it just needed to be scrubbed with a wire brush...and BTW where I'm from, pork is not BBQ. Mmmm. Louis Mueller brisket and a Big Red or even better a cold Lone Star...where's the lunch thread?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 6, 2012)

I prefer pork over beef BBQ. But I plan on making both, in addition to chicken, turkey (around Thanksgiving), and cheese (assuming I can figure out how to cold smoke in this thing).


----------



## Slugger926 (Jan 6, 2012)

envirotex said:


> Re-season? Sounds like it just needed to be scrubbed with a wire brush...and BTW where I'm from, pork is not BBQ. Mmmm. Louis Mueller brisket and a Big Red or even better a cold Lone Star...where's the lunch thread?


I have a quarter of Venison that will go into the smoker along with a brisket later this year with maybe a pork shoulder..... Can't wait.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 14, 2012)

I smoked two pork butts (18 lbs) and two chickens (10 lbs) overnight and most of today. The pork was unbelievably delicious. The chicken was juicy, but I don't think that the smoker adds a lot to the equation (didn't get much smoke flavor out of it). I put the pork butts in at 190 last night at 10 pm, cranked the temp to 225 at 7 am, and pulled them today at 6 pm. 20 hours of total smoking.


----------

